# Maxdome Falle !HILFE!



## m.150 (29 August 2009)

Hallo  an euch alle!

Ich habe ein Problem welches in Richtung dreiste Abzocke geht. Ich habe mich bei Maxdome angemeldet. Habe mich von dem Gratis Abo verführen lassen. 
Gut mich da angemeldet und dann einen "Gratisfilm" abgerufen. Die Sache hat nur einen Haken. Ruft man einen Gratis Film auf, erlischt laut AGB mein Widerruf von 14 Tagen. Habe das ehrlich gesagt in den AGB übersehen. Bzw. es war für mich auf den ersten Blick nicht ersichtlich. Nun wurde daraus ein kostenpflichtiges Abo. Ich bin der Meinung ich wurde durch diese Angebot arglistig getäuscht, da man mir vorgaukelt, dass ein Gratisangebot unverbindlich bleibt. Oh mann, eigentlich müsste ich mehr in der Birne haben:roll:
Trotzdem, ich hab schon ein Widerruf + Kündigung des angeblichen Vertrages gestellt, zusätzlich habe ich angegeben, dass ich den Vertrag anfechte, wegen arglistiger Täuschung.
Wie soll ich mich nun verhalten?


----------



## Antiscammer (29 August 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*

Soweit ich informiert bin, gibt es bei Maxdome einen Gratis-Account, wo man dauerhaft kostenlos (eine gewisse Zahl) Filme ansehen kann, sowie verschiedene kostenpflichtige Abos, über deren Gestaltung ich aber nicht im einzelnen mehr informiert bin.

Klar ist jedenfalls eins:
Wenn ein kostenloses Probe-Abo sich automatisch nach einer Testzeit bzw. beim Abruf eines Gratis-Films zu einem kostenpflichtigen Abo verlängert, dann muss dies auf der Anmelde-Webseite bzw. bei der Erklärung des Dienstleistungsangebots auch klar und verständlich so stehen.
Ansonsten wäre das unwirksam und wird nicht Vertragsbestandteil.
Eine Klausel in den AGB reicht nicht.
Guck Dir am besten die Webseiten nochmal daraufhin an. Im Zweifelsfall Verbraucherberatung fragen.
Der Anbieter ist bisher in keiner Weise negativ als Abzockfalle in Erscheinung getreten.

Ich selbst hatte mal vor längerer Zeit probeweise einen Gratiszugang, aber das war aus irgendwelchen mir unerfindlichen technischen Gründen gar nicht nutzbar.
Jedenfalls ist mir dort aber nicht aufgefallen, dass irgendwo mit versteckten Preiskennzeichnungen getrickst worden wäre, es gab auch keine Probleme nach der Kündigung des kostenlosen Zugangs.

Ich würde daher hier dringend empfehlen, die Seiten nochmal anzuschauen, ob nicht etwas übersehen wurde.


----------



## tuxedo (29 August 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*

Ich habe den Registrierungsprozess gerade mal getestet:

Obwohl ich mich für "Maxdome Gratis Videos" (maxdome1.png) registrieren wollte, sollte ich im dritten Registrierungsschritt (maxdome5.png) meine Bankdaten eingeben. Es gibt zwar eine Erklärung, warum ich das tun soll, allerdings misstraue ich dem, denn in der rechten Spalte, wird mir angezeigt, dass ich das Premium Paket gewählt hätte (grüner Haken), obwohl ich kurz vorher "Nein, Danke" (maxdome4.png) angeklickt habe.

Ich habe die Registrierung auch an der Stelle dann abgebrochen.

Also so ganz transparent und richtig verständlich empfinde ich den Registrierungsprozess nicht.

Gruß
Tuxedo


----------



## Antiscammer (29 August 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*

Der vierte Screenshot ist der entscheidende.

Wenn man dort nicht ganz genau aufpasst, was man klickt, landet man im kostenpflichtigen Premium-Abo, ohne dies gewollt zu haben.

Meiner Meinung nach kann das leicht falsch verstanden werden.
Als Folge wäre dann so ein Angebot meines Erachtens anfechtbar wegen Irrtums.

Denn: mit dem Klick auf "Weiter" ist nicht ohne weiteres gesagt, dass man das oben beschriebene Premium-Angebot auch tatsächlich annehmen will.

Dazu müsste es heißen: "Ja, dieses Premium-Angebot nutzen".

Der Button "Weiter" kann leicht so verstanden werden, dass oben nur ein Werbeangebot steht, und dass man das mit "Weiter" aber ignoriert und mit dem normalen Anmeldeprozess fortfährt.
Mit Klick auf "Weiter" kommt nicht explizit eine Willenserklärung für die Bestellung dieses Angebots zustande.

Es steht dort eben nicht: "Diese Option auswählen", sondern nur: "Weiter".

Erst, wenn man genau hinsieht und den zweiten Button liest: "Nein, danke, ohne Auswahl weiter..." fängt man an, zu überlegen: "Moment... Auswahl? Was für eine Auswahl? - Ach so, ich hätte mit Weiter dann den Premium-Zugang gewählt..."

Das ist m.E. so nicht statthaft und als höchst grenzwertig zu bezeichnen.


----------



## tuxedo (29 August 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*

Ich hatte im 4. Screenshot den Button geklickt "Nein Danke - Ohne Auswahl weiter" und hatte damit assoziiert, dass ich NICHT das Premium Paket wähle. 

Den Button "Weiter" habe ich soeben ausprobiert. Dort gelangt man dann auf einen ähnlich gestalteten Screen wie den 4. Screenshot, auf welchem man die Media-Box wählen kann (maxdome6.png), wieder mit den beiden Optionen "Weiter" und "Nein Danke - Ohne Auswahl weiter". Danach gelangt man zum Bankverbindungs-Screen (maxdome5.png).


----------



## Antiscammer (29 August 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*

Beim Bankverbindungs-Screen wird aber, so wie es aussieht, auch nicht mehr erkennbar, welches Angebot man denn nun eigentlich ausgewählt hat.

Die "Weiter"-Buttons sind mißverständlich.

Es müsste heissen: "Dieses auswählen und weiter"


----------



## m.150 (29 August 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*

Hallo Leute!

Wow,...Ihr seid echt schnell:sun:
Und 1000 x Danke an dieser Stelle. Ja, Banklogin,... war da auch erst skeptisch.
Aber es hiess an einer Stelle, die Bankdaten benötigt Maxdome u.a. um Nutzer zu verifizieren. Bedeutet die schicken mir 1 Cent auf mein Konto und buchen es auch gleich ab.
Ich sehe das genau so mit der Einwilligung. Es ist nicht klar gekennzeichnet was passiert wenn man einen von 3 Gratisfilmen sich ansieht.  
Hoffe ich komme da raus:-? Ansonsten Anwalt.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 August 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*

Ich würde Dir jetzt schon einen Anwalt oder zumindest die Verbraucherberatung empfehlen.

Eine Anfechtung wegen Irrtums muss qualifiziert begründet werden, als Laie kann man dabei Fehler machen.


----------



## tuxedo (30 August 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*

Eine User-Verifikation via Bankverbindung bei angeblich kostenlosen Angeboten halte ich persönlich für Quatsch. Das einzige was man damit verifiziert ist, dass der User, der sich da registrieren möchte, Zugriff auf ein Bankkonto hat. Mehr nicht. Auch wenn der Name des Users mit dem Inhaber des Kontos identisch sein muss, damit die Registrierung funktioniert, muss nicht zwangsläufig der eingegebene Name des Users seinem realen Namen entsprechen.

Und bei kostenlosen Angeboten ist es sowieso unsinnig eine Bankverbindung abzufragen, da dort immer der Zweifel aufkommt, da könnte doch was abgebucht werden. Wenn es wirklich um Verifikation geht, dann müsste hier ein anderer Weg gewählt werden.

Aber vorsicht, das ist nur meine Meinung. Das muss nicht allgemeingültig sein.


----------



## Karo3054 (7 September 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*



m.150 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Wow,...Ihr seid echt schnell:sun:
> Und 1000 x Danke an dieser Stelle. Ja, Banklogin,... war da auch erst skeptisch.
> ...



Meiner Tochter ist es ähnlich ergangen. Nun sind wir aber schon einige Schritte weiter. Das Inkassobüro lässt uns schon in Ruhe. Seit 4 Wochen ist funkstille
Uns wurde sogar angeboten, dass man die Inkassogebühren erlässt wenn der Betrag von 19,99 € zu einem bestimmten Termin auf deren Konto ist.Auf den Deal sind wir natürlich nicht eingegangen, weil meine Tochter keinen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat und dabei bleibts. Nun bin ich gespannt was passiert.
Gute Nerven brauchst du - ein Anwalt kannst du noch einschalten, wenn du einen Mahnbescheid vom Gericht bekommst..
Meine Tochter hat übrigens auch schon ein oder zwei Filme angeguckt. 
Was auch interessant ist...die schreiben, wenn du über online kündigen willst, dass du nur über die Hotline kündigen kannst. Dabei steht in den AGBS, dass es nur schriftlch geht. 
Mich wundert es nur, dass sich scheinbar kaum jemand wehrt. Mir ist schon klar, dass es meist sehr junge Leute sind - die die hohen  Kosten einer ev. gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung scheuen und dann lieber die 20 € ein Jahr lang bezahlen. Schade, ich denke, wenn man denen ein wenig mehr auf den Füßen tritt, könnten die lernen, was der Begriff "seriös" in sich birgt 
Was hast du denn bisher schon alles unternommen?

lg Karo


----------



## Captain Picard (7 September 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*



Karo3054 schrieb:


> Mich wundert es nur, dass sich scheinbar kaum jemand wehrt.


Was verstehst du unter "sich wehren" ?  Wenn jemand einfach nicht bezahlt, muß der 
Fordernde aktiv werden, nicht derjenige von dem gefordert wird.
Genau das tun aber diese Knaben nicht. so what?


----------



## m.150 (29 November 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*

Hi,....Leute 

leider war es bissl ruhig um die ganze sache,....die 3 Monate Probeabbo sind ja um. Aber trotzdem,....habe ich einen SEHR scharfen Brief formuliert,....den scheinbar abgeschlossenen Vertrag vorsorglich gekündigt.

Haben aber trotzdem angekündigt 19,99€ abzubuchen. Habe die [ edit]  nochmals auf mein Schreiben hingewiesen / Ntürlich Einschreiben mit Rückschein.....daraufhin bekam ich diese tolle Mail (ach davor habe ich angekündigt, an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen bsp. ct Magazin o. ähnliches)

Ist halt etwas lang aber bitte lesen,....die haben wie angekündigt nur einmalig 19,99€ abgebucht. Ich will die aber wiederhaben. Mittels Lastschriftrückgabe.
Soll ich es ,....oder sollen die meine KOhle haben?

MEIN BRIEF:



> Mitteilungstext: Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich bin echt verblüfft, dass Sie mir eine Rechnung schicken. Haben sie
> denn nicht mein Einschreiben mit Rückschein vom 28.08.09 erhalten? In
> ...


BRIEF VON MAXDOME



> Sehr geehrter Herr C.,
> 
> wir bedauern sehr, dass es Anlass für eine Beschwerde gab.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*



m.150 schrieb:


> ....oder sollen die meine KOhle haben?


 :dafuer: 

Du hattest nämlich den Vertrag wirklich ausgelöst und kannst eigentlich froh dafür sein, dass die dich aus Kulanz daraus entlassen. 1&1 darüber hinaus als [ edit]  zu bezeichnen, halte ich für unsinnig und ungerecht, da du ja derjenige bist, der anscheinend nicht des Lesens hinreichend mächtig war.


----------



## m.150 (29 November 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*

Hey, Hey....bevor ich hier beschuldigt werde nicht richtig gelesen zu haben, dann LESEN SIE DOCH BITTE DEN THREAD VON ANFANG BIS ENDE!!!!!!!!


Das ist [ edit] was die abziehen,....ganz einfach. Bitte nochmals lesen, dann antworten..... es geht hier letztlich um HILFE und nicht um blödsinnige Kommentare.


----------



## Karo3054 (30 November 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*

Hallo m.150

ich würde den Betrag zurückbuchen...schließlich hast du ja keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen.

mfg Karo


----------



## m.150 (30 November 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*

Hallo,....

werde ich auch,.... da die Damen und Herren sich ja meiner Bakverbindung bemächtigt haben....
Werde NIE__NIE__WIEDER vorschnell meine Bankdaten Preisgeben


----------



## g.k. (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*

Hallo ihr lieben!

ich habe grundsätzlich das gleiche problem..

allerdings habe ich komplett falsche angaben gemacht, von adresse über name bis bankverbindung..

jetzt stehe ich vor einem überraschendem dilemma: die kündigung soll ja anscheinend in schriftlicher form erfolgen, was im klartext heißt, dass sie unterschrieben sein muss.
wie soll ich aber unterschreiben, wenn ich einen falschen namen angegeben habe? verwende ich meinen richtigen namen, werden die stutzig, 
unterschreibe ich mit dem falschen namen, betreibe ich am ende noch urkundenfälschung oä.

also ich weiss wirklich nicht was ich machen soll!!!

woanders auf dieser seite steht, dass man bei angabe falscher daten einfach mal abwarten soll, weil sie einem dann letzlich nur über die ip adresse kommen können..

( Tipps für Opfer von Abofallen im Internet: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de )

ist das die richtige strategie??
kann mir jemand weiterhelfen???

danke schonmal im voraus!!


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*



g.k. schrieb:


> weil sie einem dann letzlich nur über die ip adresse kommen können..


Auf unserer Seite steht da nichts von, ganz im Gegenteil :
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## g.k. (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*

ok,

da steht:

"...können Sie zunächst einmal nicht identifiziert werden - trotz IP-Adresse."

was heißt es, dass sie mich ZUNÄCHST nicht identifizieren können?


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*



g.k. schrieb:


> "...können Sie zunächst einmal nicht identifiziert werden - trotz IP-Adresse."
> 
> was heißt es, dass sie mich ZUNÄCHST nicht identifizieren können?


Unglückliche Formulierung. Nur im Falle  einer schweren  Straftat  könnte  die Sta  
per Gerichtsbeschluß den  Anschluß ermitteln


----------



## g.k. (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*

ok danke, hätte auch erstmal den angegebenen link lesen sollen...

bleibt zwei fragen:

1.: handelt es sich bei maxdome um eine "...dubiose[n] Firm[a] mit fragwürdigem Angebot und Briefkastenadresse im Ausland... ."

und 2.: handelt es sich hierbei um eine schwere straftat?
          es ist im grunde ja auch ein e btrug von meiner seite, wenn ich  
          falsche angaben mache, oder?


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*



g.k. schrieb:


> wenn ich
> falsche angaben mache, oder?


Hast du in vollem Bewußtsein  und  Kenntnis der (verschleierten)  Kostenpflichtigkeit falsche Angaben gemacht?


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*



g.k. schrieb:


> 1.: handelt es sich bei maxdome um eine "...dubiose[n] Firm[a] mit fragwürdigem Angebot und Briefkastenadresse im Ausland... ."


Schau doch mal auf das Impressum von Maxdome. Dort wirst du sehr schnell erkennen können, dass Maxdome von einer deutschen Unternehmung kommt.





> Ein Gemeinschaftsunternehmen der ProSiebenSat.1 Media AG und der United Internet AG


----------



## g.k. (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*

@webwatcher:

nein, habe ich nicht. ich habe sie gemacht im glauben an ein kostenloses angebot, aber auch im unwissen über die speziellen kündigungsmodalitäten (unterschriebene schriftliche kündigung...)

@reducal:

ok, maxdome hat keine briefkastenadresse im ausland, aber man könnte schon sagen, dass es eine dubiose firma mit fragwürdigen angeboten ist, oder?
zumindest versucht sie, (potentielle) kunden reinzulegen..


was ist denn eure meinung bezüglich meiner weiteren vorgehensweise?


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*



g.k. schrieb:


> nein, habe ich nicht. ich habe sie gemacht im glauben an ein kostenloses angebot,


Dann ist auch kein Vertrag  zustande gekommen und Betrug kann damit auch nicht vorgeworfen werden. 
Es ist  zu bezweifeln, dass dieser Verein sich überhaupt in die Nähe einer Sta begibt.

PS: grundsätzlich sollte man bei "kostenlosen" Angeboten mißtrauisch  sein und  grundsätzlich
 keine persönlichen Daten "auszuliefern" und  sei es nur um zugespammt zu werden.


----------



## g.k. (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*

ok, alles klar, danke..

dann sitz ich das mal aus.


----------



## m.150 (5 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Maxdome Falle !HILFE!*

schreib einen brief bei denen die "KALTE" füsse bekommen werden. bei mir hat es geklappt. 

viel glück.....


----------

